# Traveling for 1 & 1/2 days



## LillianW (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi! In two weeks my family is going up to TN, when we do go I will be getting my first hedgehog. They will be staying with us one day at a hotel or family members house while we visit family then we will leave and it will be a straight 16 hour drive. I feel pretty prepared. I know to bring water, warm blankets, bedding, some kibble. My biggest issue is the crate. I was planning to use what will be their regular crate and buckle it in, but looking around saw most said travel carriers. Would it be ok to use there normal cage? If not what are some suggested travel carriers? Any other advice would help!


----------



## QuillysMom (Jul 19, 2021)

I think if you can use the normal cage it would be more comfortable for them. Being in their familiar "home setup" would probably make them feel calmer. I transported my hedgie in his normal cage when I took him to a sitter (since she would be taking care of him in it). He didn't even notice we were on the road. I just covered his cage with the blanket.


----------

